# Storms in Portugal?



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Batten down the hatches?,the forecast said storms to come to Spain and Portugal ,how was it ,heard we are not escaping it,moving into UK ,hopefully finishing before it reaches Scotland!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Batten down the hatches?,the forecast said storms to come to Spain and Portugal ,how was it ,heard we are not escaping it,moving into UK ,hopefully finishing before it reaches Scotland!



Well they came and they went!!! Saturday was the worst with driving horizontal rain at time. 

My friends patio furniture blew into their pool near Peniche.

Mind yóu we used to throw the pool furniture into the pool in Florida if there was a hurricane warning


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

very very clever had never thought about throwing the furniture into the pool. I just brought all of it and the webber into the house, it looked like a storeroom. Apart from a bit of a strong wind we felt nothing here. Went to Boca do Inferno, the spray was quite fantastic. I believe the low lying areas of Lisbon were a bit flooded as well. The serious problem was more to the centre where a lot of horticulturists lost their greenhouses and all their produce.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nelinha said:


> very very clever had never thought about throwing the furniture into the pool. I just brought all of it and the webber into the house, it looked like a storeroom. Apart from a bit of a strong wind we felt nothing here. Went to Boca do Inferno, the spray was quite fantastic. I believe the low lying areas of Lisbon were a bit flooded as well. The serious problem was more to the centre where a lot of horticulturists lost their greenhouses and all their produce.


Hi Nelinha.
Not only does it keep the furniture safe...it cleans it as well  chlorine is one of the best things to clean webbing etc..


----------

